

Ask HN: Review my new Web app - Weekis - nreece

Please share your feedback on this side-project I've been working on lately.<p>Weekis is a minimal, unobtrusive and focused week planning tool - http://weekis.com<p>There are thousands of to-do lists, week organizers, productivity apps, time and task managers out there. Most such apps are overwhelming, bloated or obtrusive. Weekis is different in that it is minimal and unobtrusive.<p>I developed Weekis out of my own need to manage my weekly tasks better. While it requires discipline to manage time, I think that the discipline must come from within, rather than enforced limitations, nagging or nudging.<p>I've been using Weekis for the past few months and I've felt a clear improvement in my task management. I no longer procrastinate (as much).<p>Weekis requires no obligation. It doesn't throw constant attention-seeking, concentration-breaking alerts or reminders, yet it will make it easy for you to recall your weekly tasks and focus on what's important. Weekis provides a clear week view, without the clutter of dates or time slots.<p>You can create as many tasks as you want, but you may find that Weekis intuitively promotes the "do less" principle, by encouraging you to only have a few, more important, tasks each day.<p>I'll appreciate your suggestions.
======
aymeric
I like it!

I developed a weekly planner myself (<http://weekplan.net>) and I like the
layout you have.

A killer feature for me would be to be able to have sub tasks. (It would allow
me to group my tasks by projects for example)

~~~
nreece
Thanks for your suggestion. Your app looks nice too.

------
nyc_jenna
Nice little app. I've been thinking about something similar for a while but
didn't have the time. I'll give it a try over the next few days and see how it
goes.

------
taitems
The navigate away warning on the main/demo page (without being signed in) is
unnecessary and reminiscent of early alert("Welcome to my site!"); messages.

~~~
nreece
Thanks for your suggestion. I've removed the warning message now.

------
jeffepp
real simple. real useful. already started using it -- feel free to email me if
looking for feedback in a few weeks

~~~
AmberShah
First thing I thought when I read this is, oh no, not another time-
tracking/to-do list software. There are so many, even ones that make the same
exact claims that you did about being overwhelming.

However - I like this. Anyways the UI was simple enough to get me to start
filling it out. It will be something else to see if I keep using it or not.

Would also be open to feedback in a week or so.

------
nreece
Link: <http://weekis.com>

------
lhorie
It's completely broken when viewed in Flock :(

